# ripitya



## franknagy

*Ripityára tör = he/she is breaking sg into small pieces*
This expression is used with objects made of china, glass, tiles so on.
Why is it interesting?
It is interesting because the noun *ripitya* is used only in this context.


----------



## Zsanna

What is your question, frank?


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> What is your question, frank?


My question is that _have you ever heard the the "ripitya" wotd in Nominative case or in other context_ than "ripityára tör"?


----------



## Zsanna

As far as I'm concerned, I haven't. (But it may not be surprising if it is true that the word is only used in the expression you quoted above...)


----------



## francisgranada

According to Zaicz's etymological  dictionary:

"*ripityára* [1890] Megszilárdult ragos alakulat, a _ripacs_ ’darab, törmelék’ főnév -ra helyhatározóraggal ellátott alakja".

There is also _ripityára verni_ (= kegyetlenül elverni, összeverni valakit)

The entry in the dictionary is _ripityára_ (not _ripitya_) which only confirms that this word is not used in it's nominative form in standard Hungarian.

P.S. I remember from my childhood also "ripityánkára tör". Do you know this variant as well, or it was only our "invention" ad hoc?


----------



## franknagy

francisgranada said:


> According to Zaicz's etymological  dictionary:
> 
> "*ripityára* [1890] Megszilárdult ragos alakulat, a _ripacs_ ’darab, törmelék’ főnév -ra helyhatározóraggal ellátott alakja".



How do you explain the 1. small pieces 2. bad actor meaning of "ripacs" ?


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> How do you explain the 1. small pieces 2. bad actor meaning of "ripacs" ?


I can't explain it. ( An idea, not to be taken too seriously: a bad actor plays only in "small pieces/roles"  ...)

P.S.  Does someone of you know the form _ripityánkára_ (see my post 5#) ?


----------



## uress

Unfortynately, ripacs not always play only small characters...
(see the biggest Hungarian ripacs who often plays main characters and so spoils very good movies...)
If there is a connection between the 2 words I would say he has not a big talent, only small pieces, traces of it.
Ps: Never. Ripityánka sounds like a small Hungarian village _behind of God's back_


----------

